# Is my Ibera trying to lay?



## stu (Sep 21, 2013)

My female is currently trying to dig a deep hole with her back legs and I can only assume this is for possibly laying eggs in?
She has never laid eggs before is this likely to be what she is doing?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes. When a female tortoise starts to dig with her back legs, it is because she is nesting. They sometimes dig a few "test" holes before the actual nesting place.


----------



## stu (Sep 21, 2013)

I am in no position to look after tortoise eggs what can I do to either stop her laying or do with the eggs so I don't get a load of babies.


----------



## stu (Sep 24, 2013)

My tortoise ha laid eggs and I have no idea what to do?
Is there anyway of knowing if they are fertile? 

Any help would be really helpful


----------



## Saleama (Sep 24, 2013)

Where are you? Maybe someone near by would like to take them from you? If your tort is outdoors, maybe let nature take its course and if you find some babies in a few months, you can adopt them out? Google how to tell if they are fertile. You pretty much just hold them up to a bright light after a few weeks being careful not to turn them and check for veins or dark spots.


----------



## ForestExotics (Sep 24, 2013)

Where are you?


----------



## stu (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm on Oxford, England. It's to cold for them outside and I'm not in a position to incubate, so I think they may have to go.


----------



## ForestExotics (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: RE: Is my Ibera trying to lay?*



stu said:


> I'm on Oxford, England. It's to cold for them outside and I'm not in a position to incubate, so I think they may have to go.



How many eggs did she lay?


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 24, 2013)

Number one question, has she been around a male within the past 2yrs?


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 24, 2013)

i would gladly take them off your hands, however, being in Arizona, USA, i dont see that happening. sorry. my sister, whos husband is in the USAF, is stationed with him in Lakenheath.


----------



## peasinapod (Sep 24, 2013)

*AW: Is my Ibera trying to lay?*

You could always not incubate them and just crack them. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## stu (Sep 24, 2013)

She laid three eggs, and she lives with a male but has done for years with no eggs being laid before.


Nate I think Arizona is too far to ship three eggs


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 25, 2013)

haha i know, thats why i said i dont see it happening. which sucks.


----------



## Lil-Star (Sep 27, 2013)

I am in the UK but Thurrock, Essex is still some way from Oxford


1.1.0 - Indian Stars


----------



## stu (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't have the space to keep them and don't have anyway of incubating them so I decided to get rid.


----------

